# Bear has crossed the bridge.



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Omg Jen, I'm so sorry. I'm so shocked to hear this. He was much too young. You gave him such a wonderful life. RIP Bear.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

I'm so sorry you have lost your Bear. I remember, when I first joined, being deeply moved by a thread you started - Reason # some impossibly large number why you loved him. Cancer is such a rotten disease.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Oh, I am so very sorry to hear this. You gave Bear a great life and wonderful memories. The expression on his face while he is eating his maple bacon doughnut is priceless. You absolutely made the right decision at the right time. It doesn't make it any easier, I know. You will always remember him.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I am so so sorry. Run free sweet boy.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Jen, I am so very sorry to hear about Bear, I remember with such fondnest hearing all about him and have thought of you all often. He was and will always be remembered as one of our "Forum Favourites". Hugs to you, and again I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Oh I am so so sorry to read this. Not had any news from you for a while I often think about Bear and all the stories of his life and operations. Such a shock when I saw the title to this thread. Thanks for posting all the lovely photos from the beginning to the end. So many memories of his short happy life. You did the very best you could always for Bear and I feel so very sorry for your grief. Big hugs from France.


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

So very sorry for your loss. Sweet angel rest in peace.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

What a beautiful tribute to your amazing Bear.

Again, my sympathies to you and your family.

Fly free Bear.


----------



## NothingbutGold (Apr 2, 2017)

So very sorry for your loss. After reading your post, I hope you find some peace knowing you gave Bear the best life in his way too short life.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

So very sorry to hear this. The photos of Bear are just wonderful - what a special boy. He had a wonderful life with you.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

So so sorry for your loss! I loved Bear! Run free at the bridge dear boy where you can have as many maple bacon donuts as you want. You will be sorely missed.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm in tears over here.... very sorry to read this. He was such a unique little guy and I know how special he was to you. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Sheila Wells Benoit (Jul 21, 2017)

cried my eyes out reading this


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Omg-I am soooo sorry! He was so young! Hugs to you...


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear about Bear. Although his life was cut short, you packed it full with a whole lifetime of love and happy living. You did the bravest thing of all by letting him go. Warm thoughts are being sent out to you.....


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

I can barely type this through the tears....I am so, so sorry. Sending love and hugs at this difficult time.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Of course I remember you, and especially Bear. The unfairness of this is overwhelming. I'm so sorry for all that you and he have suffered. He knew he was loved and you gave him more quality in those short years than most dogs have in a lifetime. I'm so sorry for you loss and your heartache. Thank you for letting us know.


----------



## CashStringer (Aug 17, 2015)

My heart is just breaking for you .... so many prayers and good thoughts for you and your family!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I was choked up by halfway through your post. I am so, so sorry. Losing Bear so early is just devastating. He had such a good life with you. I know your heart is feeling broken in two. I'm so sorry you're going through this.


----------



## littlecreek86 (May 1, 2017)

I'm so sorry for your devastating loss of beautiful, special Bear. It was heartrending to read your post - couldn't help tearing up. You gave Bear a wonderful, loving life despite it being cut short so cruelly. Godspeed, Bear. We are all here for you at this time, for any support you may need.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Jen...I'm so sorry for your loss. Bear had an amazing life. RIP Sweet Boy!


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

I was so sorry to read about Bear. I remember following all your threads about him. It is such a double-edge sword when we need to make the final decision. We don't want them to be in pain, nor do we want to lose them. We'll fold our hands and doggie paws to say a prayer for all of you.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I'm so sorry about Bear. I remember you two well and was glad to see you back on the forum. I'm sorry it's with such heartbreaking news


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

Of course we remember you and your handsome Bear! I'm so terribly sorry to hear of your long and sad journey battling illness. 

As others have stated, life just seems so unfair that you should lose your heart dog at such an incredibly young age. 

Sending prayers for peace and comfort. Godspeed darling Bear!


----------



## Mr. Fuzzyface (Dec 20, 2009)

Bear was a beautiful pup - and he shared a wonderful life with you as illustrated in the pictures and stories that you shared with us. I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Bear was one of the first dogs I started to follow on the forum. I'm so very sorry for your loss. Such a beautiful boy and much too young.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Thank you all. I miss him so much. I'm planning on putting more photos up on my Facebook as I go through the 5 trillion photos I have of him. Once it's up, I'll share a link here so if you want to wade through thousands of Bear silliness you can. 

I'm anxious to get his ashes back. I feel so lost without him. 

My husband and I are going to a pet loss support group tomorrow through the local humane society. IDK if it'll make a difference, but I will take all the support I can get. 

*hugs*


----------



## 1oldparson (Mar 5, 2013)

Saw this somewhere, possibly on the forum, and thought it might help so I copied it from another site to post it for you. 

Why Dogs Don't Live Longer Than People
(A True Story Told by the Vet)
Being a veterinarian, I was called to examine a ten-year- old Irish Wolfhound named Belker. The dog's owners, Ron, his wife, Lisa, and their little boy, Shane, were all very attached to Belker and they were hoping for a miracle.... See More

I examined Belker and found he was dying of cancer. I told the family there were no miracles left for Belker, and offered to perform the euthanasia procedure for the old dog in their home. As we made arrangements, Ron and Lisa told me they thought it would be good for the four-year-old Shane to observe the procedure. They felt as though Shane might learn something from the experience.

The next day, I felt the familiar catch in my throat as Belker's family surrounded him. Shane seemed so calm, petting the old dog for the last time, that I wondered if he understood what was going on. Within a few minutes, Belker slipped peacefully away. The little boy seemed to accept Belker's transition without any difficulty or confusion.

We sat together for a while after Belker's death, wondering aloud about the sad fact that animal lives are shorter than human lives. Shane, who had been listening quietly, piped up, "I know why."

Startled, we all turned to him. What came out of his mouth next stunned me. I'd never heard a more comforting explanation. He said, "People are born so that they can learn how to live a good life -- like loving everybody all the time and being nice, right?" The four-year-old continued, "Well, dogs already know how to do that, so they don't have to stay as long."

Live simply. Love generously.
Care deeply, Speak kindly.
Leave the rest to God.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It is incredibly painful to say goodbye to your heart dog. I still sometimes cry for my first Golden, Honeybear, who crossed the bridge more than 15 years ago but be encouraged that it won't always be as painful as it is now.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Oh my God, Jen
I never comment on threads any more but this...........I'm so sorry
I followed your journey with Bear for so long, I thought he'd be with you forever
My heart is breaking for you

May you run free at the Bridge, sweet Bear, and be surrounded with love and joy


----------



## PacGrove (Jun 11, 2017)

I am so sorry about your loss. Bear was far too young... We recently lost our golden, but he was nearly fourteen, and still it was and is awfully hard. I will remember him issuing his last breath in our arms...


----------



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

So sorry to hear about Bear.
I remember him from Goldens at the Waterpark a few years ago. He could leap into the water getting great distance...poetry in motion.
My prayers are with you.....
Run free Bear...


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Jen, I am so sorry you had to say goodbye to Bear. He could not have had a better mom!! The both of you went through so much together. My heart is breaking for you. Cancer sucks!! My thoughts are with you! Bear will live in your heart forever!!! RIP sweet boy, you will be missed!!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

laprincessa said:


> Oh my God, Jen
> I never comment on threads any more but this...........I'm so sorry
> I followed your journey with Bear for so long, I thought he'd be with you forever
> My heart is breaking for you
> ...


I thought he'd live forever too. He was too perfect to stay, I guess. 

If I could have paid any amount of money to keep him, I'd have ransomed the universe to keep him here with me. 

I know he was riddled with health issues. But he was such a trooper with everything. From his double knee surgery - the constant icing and rehab exercises, the lack of productive exercise, the two weeks of using a sling to keep him from falling. To the never ending daily medication (handfuls of pills at some point). The constant vet visits. 

I have a video of him licking his pills right out of my hand. Who does that? Only Bear. 

Last year my depression came back and I struggled with suicidal thoughts. I remember many nights I was lying awake in bed, crying, just completely worthless. And I was terrified to tell my husband. To wake him up and burden him with my failings. And Bear was there. Always. Each time. He'd climb into bed with me and lay on top on me until I was able to calm down enough to sleep. 

It didn't make the thoughts go away but it helped me cope with them and I am confident in saying I wouldn't be alive today if it wasn't for Bear. 

I don't know how we fit so much love into 4 years but I wouldn't trade a single moment for anything. Knowing the heartbreak at the end of the road, I will still gladly go back in time and pick him as my puppy. He was truly a gift. And while no puppy will EVER be Bear, I hope our next puppy can bring some of Bear with them.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Oh my friend
Had he lived forever, it would still have been one day too few. 
You gave him the best life, the perfect life, and you do the absolute best for him, always. Even now, you will never let him down.
I'm worried about you - please, reach out if you feel the darkness creeping in again - you don't have to face it alone.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Jen, this is such sad news about Bear. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

laprincessa said:


> Oh my friend
> Had he lived forever, it would still have been one day too few.
> You gave him the best life, the perfect life, and you do the absolute best for him, always. Even now, you will never let him down.
> I'm worried about you - please, reach out if you feel the darkness creeping in again - you don't have to face it alone.


I know I am a total stranger to you, but please know that I and so very many others would crawl over broken glass and walk on hot coals to keep you safe.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jen*

Jen: I remember you and Bear so well. You two sure did pack lots of love into those years!
Bear will always be with you and I'm convinced all of our dogs are romping together at the Rainbow Bridge.
I also believe when we get another dog, some of the dog we lost comes with them! I believe your next dog will
have some characteristic, mannerism, that sweet Bear had!
I've added Bear to the Rainbow Bridge List.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...177-2017-rainbow-bridge-list.html#post7069329


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so very sorry. To many of us know2 and understand how you feel Do NOT feel guilty. I let my first Irish Setter suffer far to long and said I would never make that mistake again. When 12 year old Boots was diagnosed with bone cancer in his knee, a very, very aggressive one, he was only suppose to have a week to 10 days. I had him exactly 10 weeks to the day and we went fishing every day so he could swim, chase shore birds, torment crabs in shallow water. July 8, 1997, he didn't spend as much tiem playing . His appetite was great--we were letting him have all the no-no food he loved. July 9m, hardness in that shoulder, it had paread. I made the decision to let him go that day before he suffered and he had totally enjoyed life to the end. I have never felt guilty for making that decision. And I know he would thank me if he could, and I believe your dear Bear would thank you if he could. We do it for them. Kepping them around, letting the suffer, is for us becaue we can't let go. Letting go is hard, but the right thing.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

I remember you. I cried with you reading your post. I am so sorry for your loss and pain. Glad you had some amazing years together, and Bear is at peace. His goodbye to you was a perfect dog response in every way, loyal to the end.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

I remembered you and Bear. Jen I am so sorry for your loss he was such a wonderful pup filled with spirit and love. May Bear run free and healthy at the bridge greeted by all of our dogs until you can meet again.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Losing him so young is really hard. The pet loss support group, we went to today was nice, but the other two groups both had their dogs until 10 years old. I feel so weird. So abnormal cause I have all these stupid silly stories of Bear and they make me laugh so much and I love remembering them. It helps me forget the end. 

This morning I dreamt about him. My 16 year old cat stole my skein of yarn and was running around the house with it, by doing so, he was pulling my project apart (a blanket I've been working on for MONTHS!). But Bear came out of no where and cornered him so I could get the yarn back. When it was all said and done, Bear was completely tangled in the yarn, with this goofy smile on his face, and his tail wagging - as happy as could be. So I got on the floor to help get him out and he just wanted to kiss me and it was so incredibly sweet. I had a good cry when I woke up. 

I don't know how I can keep my support system when at some point my friends are going to get sick and tired of hearing about my grief and pain. It's been 9 days and I've already noticed a drop in people wanting to be around. So I think I have to just suck it up and hide it so I don't bring people down, but that isn't good for me. It's a conundrum.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Jen I am so very sorry for your loss of sweet Bear. 

Who've ever known Bear no matter if it’s in cyber world was in love with him. You shared with us his life from puppyhood and that's something what makes a dog special and big, much bigger than being one family's dog. Rather you like it or not Bear became our dog and it makes hard to read your post without crying. Losing the dog who is your everything had very high price tag, part of your heart lost leaving a deep hole in it, tears, emptiness…But we have to remember at the moment when it is hard to even take a breath, if we didn't love so deeply we would never feel so much pain. And no matter what if we could go in the past we would do it again we would take them to be ours again and again and again…

"He is your friend, your partner, your defender, your dog. You are his life, his love, his leader. He will be yours, faithful and true, to the last beat of his heart. You owe it to him to be worthy of such devotion." And you did Jen, you gave Bear everything possible what a human being can give to his/her best friend, your love and your time. 

The Universe made a huge mistake giving you two such a short time together.

Sending much love and hugs to you.

Run free sweet Bear, run strong run fast! You will live forever in the hearts of those who love you.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Bear had a beautiful life with you and those memories are yours to keep forever. People who have never know that kind of love probably will not understand your pain and emptiness BUT we here at the forum do understand. Share your stories and let us laugh and cry with you. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

So very sorry to hear of your loss of Bear. Yes many people who have never experienced such a great relationship with a dog will not understand and expect you to "get over it" but many of the people here understand. Feel free to reach out to them and share your stories of happy times and sad ones.


----------



## Cody'sMom (Nov 7, 2010)

Noooooooo not Bear! I have such fond memories of him. He was way too young - that is extra tragic. 

What a beautiful boy he was and you gave him a wonderful life.

Our hearts break a little more with the passing of each and every GRF family member.


----------



## Nikki Love (Dec 27, 2016)

So sorry for the loss of Bear. Gone far too soon but he was loved and cherished.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Brave said:


> Losing him so young is really hard. The pet loss support group, we went to today was nice, but the other two groups both had their dogs until 10 years old. I feel so weird. So abnormal cause I have all these stupid silly stories of Bear and they make me laugh so much and I love remembering them. It helps me forget the end.
> 
> This morning I dreamt about him. My 16 year old cat stole my skein of yarn and was running around the house with it, by doing so, he was pulling my project apart (a blanket I've been working on for MONTHS!). But Bear came out of no where and cornered him so I could get the yarn back. When it was all said and done, Bear was completely tangled in the yarn, with this goofy smile on his face, and his tail wagging - as happy as could be. So I got on the floor to help get him out and he just wanted to kiss me and it was so incredibly sweet. I had a good cry when I woke up.
> 
> *I don't know how I can keep my support system when at some point my friends are going to get sick and tired of hearing about my grief and pain. It's been 9 days and I've already noticed a drop in people wanting to be around. So I think I have to just suck it up and hide it so I don't bring people down, but that isn't good for me. It's a conundrum*.


As long as you have one good friend who will listen, that's all you need. I grieved full-on for a week, and talked to many friends, my sister, and my vet about it. But I knew when I went back to work that not everyone would want to hear about it. Some did - but I kept it brief, as I didn't want to cry at work either. But I still had my sister long distance, and one truly dear friend, with whom I talked for hours and hours about Tesia and about her two dogs who died a few years ago. That was the best therapy. We just talked all about our dogs together. So, don't worry about how many friends you can share and talk with about Bear - just one can be all the help you need. 

Hope today was a bit better.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Sweet Girl said:


> As long as you have one good friend who will listen, that's all you need. I grieved full-on for a week, and talked to many friends, my sister, and my vet about it. But I knew when I went back to work that not everyone would want to hear about it. Some did - but I kept it brief, as I didn't want to cry at work either. But I still had my sister long distance, and one truly dear friend, with whom I talked for hours and hours about Tesia and about her two dogs who died a few years ago. That was the best therapy. We just talked all about our dogs together. So, don't worry about how many friends you can share and talk with about Bear - just one can be all the help you need.
> 
> Hope today was a bit better.


Today is actually worse. I don't know why. Friday I didn't cry at work at all. Today I've already cried three times at work, once on the drive home, and twice at home, and we're only about 1/2 way through the day. I just miss him so much. I miss his nose bop when he wanted attention. I miss the leaning on me. I miss the shadow that followed me where ever I go. I miss his breath. I miss kissing his face. I miss running my fingers through his fur. I miss everything. Oh there come the tears again.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Tears are a gift from the Goddess to help wash away your pain.

My best friend and I met because of Max and her Duke. Duke went to the Bridge 6 years ago. We still talk about him, and we still cry together. My friend Barb joined us because of her two Goldens, Misty and Calli. They went within 6 weeks of each other. We still talk and cry about them, too. Sweet Girl is right - you just need one good friend to be there for you. I think you have several here who will fill that role, whenever you need us. 
I'm not on here much these days, but you can find me on facebook.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

So very sorry for your loss of Bear.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Oh Jen,I'm so very sorry and sad to hear about Bear. I certainly remember all your stories about him, his surgeries, and your rescue. He was a special dog and will always be remembered. 
When I lost my last dog I cried for two weeks straight. You are not alone in this.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

His ashes came home last night. :crying:


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Again, I am so sorry. It's comforting but so final when they are back home with us. Hugs to you, Jen.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm very sorry for your loss of Bear. Grief is a strange beast: you just have to let it settle in and run its course. It's different for everyone, so don't feel bad about it. For a loss like this, I'm not sure it ever really goes away. It certainly hasn't for me. Best of luck as you work through it, and I wish more than anything that you didn't have to face it.


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

RIP sweet guy, you will have lots of friends. ):


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I am just devastated to hear this news. I so loved hearing about Bear and your relationship. This is simply the most unfair, tragic loss...many tears being shed....


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Brave said:


> Today is actually worse. I don't know why. Friday I didn't cry at work at all. Today I've already cried three times at work, once on the drive home, and twice at home, and we're only about 1/2 way through the day. I just miss him so much. I miss his nose bop when he wanted attention. I miss the leaning on me. I miss the shadow that followed me where ever I go. I miss his breath. I miss kissing his face. I miss running my fingers through his fur. I miss everything. Oh there come the tears again.


It WILL get better. I know that is so hard to believe right now. I didn't believe it when I was going through it either. But let yourself cry and be sad. He was a big part of your life; it takes time to get over such a loss. Having Tesia's ashes home helped me a lot. But I left her bowls and toys out until the day Shala came home. It was a comfort to me. Do whatever makes you feel better.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm struggling. I wish I wasn't. I wish I could just pick my broken heart up off the floor and move on. 

I feel very depressed. And I'm trying to gauge if it's "hey I'm grieving a loss" depressed or its "hey this is your Major Depressive Disorder rearing it's ugly head, you should probably check in with a therapist" depressed. 

I'm not sure if anyone here has chronic depression or has dealt with it in the past, so I'm not sure how many people can relate to me in this instance. 

I'm finding that even though I didn't treat Bear like a service dog or an emotional support dog, that I relied on him in such a way, as if he was an emotional support dog while I fight my depression. He was an anchor that helped me cope with not just the depression but also with my anxiety. So the toolbox that I've been working with to help me cope and live with chronic depression, is suddenly missing a tool that was extremely versatile and was a large resource for me. 

And I'm struggling with the feelings and thoughts without this tool. And I'm trying to find ways to cope, other tools that work for me. But it all feels so incredibly hard. Insurmountable at times. 

So in summary, I'm still here. 

In good news, I started a photo book of Bear's life for me to add photos and stories and I'm already up to like 60 pages of photos. I plan on writing down stories and slipping them in the pages so when I look through it, I can be reminded of all the amazing things Bear's done with me. 

And I'm starting to sleep through the night, or at least with only one or two wake-ups. Progress not perfection.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Im just catching up on Bear's passing..,Im so sorry for your loss... what a beautiful boy he was, and taken way too early. Im crying reading your words, and remembering both of my boy's passings....It hurts like the Dickens. I pray that it will get easier...please busy yourself with pics, books, a shrine, anything that will keep him in your memory....(((((Hugs)))))) take care of yourself, Bear would want you to. and btw, you did the right thing.....


----------



## Wolfeye (Sep 15, 2015)

We never know, how long they'll be with us. I felt ten years was a ripoff when my Fenris died last year! But four years, or ten, what matters, what's real, is the love. Every tear you cry is a wonderful testament to one of the purest bonds in human existence. Let them fall, shed them often - Bear was part of your soul. And he still is. That's why you can't let go. But Bear isn't gone - his story is a book, and all the chapters are written. Don't be afraid to open this book time and time again. Yes, it's painful, but by the gods, it's beautiful too.

Wishing you peace, when the grieving has lessened...


----------



## HeidiHo (Apr 13, 2017)

So sorry to hear about your beloved Bear. <HUGS>


----------

